# Roast a pig in a Chinese box!



## bkennedy (Feb 28, 2008)

Well in todays Houston paper a chef showed his wares. Roast pig. His roaster from La Caja China in Medley, Fla. was China Model 1, it will cook up to a 70 pound pig (3-4 feet long) or 16-18 chickens, 4-6 turkeys and up to 10 slabs of ribs or pork shoulders..with charcoal...lol It took him 4 hours to roast a 55 pound pig!  http://www.lacajachina.com/v/vspfile...rk_cooking.asp

$299 for the model 1....but they have bigger ones! For the pig roaster who has everything...Its built on a dolly so you can move it or haul it in your truck...lol


----------



## majorlee69 (Feb 28, 2008)

The more I see things like that and the more I follow this forum I'm amazed at just how many simple ways there are to cook with smoke. Here's to creativity and thinking outside (or inside) the box!!


----------



## pitrow (Feb 28, 2008)

Not quite sure how the smoke would get to the pig in that configuration, it's more like broiling it... but looks like a good way to do it!


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 28, 2008)

Unfortunatly theres no smoke in that box!


----------



## bkennedy (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it would be easy to add a hole in the ends of that box and run some smoke through it! But it is a roaster! Until a smoker gets one!..lol
I was impressed with the hardware to cook the pig and being very portable! Also it seemed like any modifications..like adding a top with smoke or some temp indicators..would be easy on that wooden box. Some people like seasoned roast pork too!


----------



## navionjim (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd refer y'all to Deltablues.com for a bit o history. This method is nothing new or even Chinese. pig roasted in an iron box commonly referred to as a "Cajun Microwave" is common around here. usually you get your local welder to cob the box together making it big enough to hold the pig. The animal is frequently injected with flavor mixtures first. Usually the box is about half buried in the ground before a fire is built on top of it. 5-6 hours and a keg or two later it's done. Nothin new about it.
Jimbo


----------



## triman22000 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have one of those boxes andf have cooked many pigs in them. It is very easy to use. Its more of an oven then a smoker you can put a box of wood inside to smoke it but for that type of cooking no need to. Just soak the pig in what ever seasoning you like over night and then lay it in the box. Use coals on both side of the box on top. ( if you put them in the midddle it will cook the middle of the pig to fast). The after a bout 4 hours turn it over to crisp up the skin and its done. But for me I like to cook it a lot slower then they say to make it more fall of the bone type on the hams and shoulders. It really turns out very good that way.


----------



## bertjo44 (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw the Bobby Flay throwdown using one of these. Pork looks like it couldn't be juicier. Maybe no smoke but I'd like to try it.


----------



## triman22000 (Feb 28, 2008)

I see the web site does have a smoker for them

And Bobby had either no clue how to use it or just wanted to pretend not too


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 31, 2009)

I was going to borrow one of these units for a pig roast I am roasting as part of an annual bbq event at my property this June.   But now I am considering just buying one since Id have to drive a bit to pick up and rop off the loaner.

Doing some research, and I see the model # 1 is offered in an aluminum lined, and galvinized steel lined versions.

Other than the price difference $199 for the steel vs $319 for the aluminum I am wondering what the difference might be.  

I would appreciate any insight.


----------



## walle (Dec 31, 2009)

Been using a Cajun Microwave for a long time.
Here is a thread that shows how I've overcome getting smoke into the box as well as some ideas if anyone is considering a home build.  Stainless steel refer's or warming ovens work great.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82402

Tracey


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the link,  & nice lookin setup you got.


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 31, 2009)

If anyone has a chance to fire up their Cajun Microwave or Chinese Box, I hope they can share some Q-views.  Those roasters/smokers look interesting.  Great forum we have here.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe they can use a modified Smoke Pistol to pipe in the smoke, otherwise it is as Bubba stated.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 31, 2009)

its all good,  

With marinades, injections, etc, a good product can be turned out from what I have been told.  That &  I am not looking for a smoked pig for my party(I am having a BB rib cookoff with  to satisfy that need that day),  but a roasted whole pig.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2009)

My guess would be the weight-steel vs. aluminum.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 31, 2009)

that one of the things I was thinking,  cheaper on the shipping end.

the $199 version is $70 to ship.  

Thinking the steel might hold heat better, but I am not a metalurgist.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2009)

I know what you mean about the heat thing, Jim.  All but one of my dutch ovens are cast iron-heavy but boy do the hold the heat. The other one is aluminum, it heats up a lot quicker than the c/i and cools down quick too.

I wonder what it would cost to fab one up vs. buying one. Looks like a straight forward build providing that you have access to the tools needed.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 31, 2009)

I have seen one of these, albeit not this particular one.

The one I have seen was a home made unit he called "The Pig Coffin" and was set up more like the ones being refered to here as a "cajun microwave".  3/4 burried, 1/4 exposed but it was made out of heavy gauge steel.

I always just thought it was a glorified dutch oven.  I never saw it in action though.

For the home user who isn't going to be traveling and cooking whole pig, it'd be cheaper to just build you a basic pig pit wouldn't it?


----------



## walle (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's some picts from last summer, and this fall - not a start to finish that you might be looking for, but gives you an idea.'

Larger Microwave using wood

Smaller one - shot was to show how the lid sits on and off


Some cornelle chicken


Shows two different types, mine in the middle, a friends on the right built out of 2x6's and lined with sheet metal.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 31, 2009)

I hear you, however I am not very handy at stuff like that

another problem is I dont have the tools,  I would have to buy them, or the materials, would have to search them out, and buy them, buying would be cheaper, and easier when these factors, and burning my free time is added in imho.

I do have alot of property, but I dont want to dig up the grass I have worked on for the last few years to dig a pit, that would be the easiest method.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

hey guys, if you'll notice the unit in question is in Medley Fla which is a predominately cuban area of Miami,  they cook a wonderful pig for BUENOS NOCHESS which is thier christmas celebration,  but unfortunatelly the only thing they know about smoking is cigars.  this pig unit is a wonderful device but not for smoking


----------



## dick bullard (Jan 1, 2010)

Saw one of these on TV about a year ago, but could never find them on line when I looked about 2 or 3 months ago....didn't look good enough I guess.......my question is....does anyone know what a whole pig (price wise) is going for these days....guess it might depend on where you live!!!?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 1, 2010)

In Chicago i can get 80# + hogs for $.99/lb


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 1, 2010)

not looking to smoke the pig, but roast the pig.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's the link to the site. I grabbed the accessory page so you could see the smoker attachment. I have their Turkey roaster where I cook my chickens for the kids lunches. About an hour and they're done. I haven't tried the smoker but looks like some have.
http://www.lacajachina.com/category_s/2.htm


----------



## dads grill (Jan 2, 2010)

just punch in cajun microwave and there is a site were a guy made his out of plywood. so I made mine from his idea, with a few different changes. 2ft by 4 ft box. went to lumber yard bought some alliunium flashing 2 ft wide. And instead of charcoal on top I put a heating element inside and runs about 250 degrees.


----------

